# need ideas for materials for grayfox costume?



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Outside a custom rubber suit you could use a spandex body suit with hood painted to match with hard and soft panels underneath and above for the forearm armor. The hard panels would need to be attached somehow so the paint would stay lined up. You could probably stitch in the channels, but it would need to be attached to the fabric somehow ahead of time, but you would need something you could adjust. 3M Super 77 spray adhesive might work.

You may want to look into fun foam armor for the hard panels. I know some people have been using that technique for Iron Man suits.

Edit: Here is someone who used foam for a Grey fox, but it is all external armor.
http://www.therpf.com/f9/wreckd-studios-build-grey-fox-cyborg-ninja-150500/#post2309082


----------



## grayfox (Aug 19, 2012)

My plan was to make a mixture of a hard and soft suit. Obviously the chest plate could be one solid piece along with the helmet and other various parts but my biggest issue is gonna be with the shoulders. One idea I had was to make a artificial type skin with a mold then leave some type of lip where it can tack on to collar bone area of the chest plate. Then I would try blending that area somehow. Thank you for the link. Anything helps. His suit was the other model which I find to be an easier project then this but I could still steal his chest plate idea.


----------

